# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Frenatus?

## Pedro Albino

Gostaria de saber se é um frenatus ou um melanopus. Houve uma alterção na cor, nomeadamente a faixa branca actualmente desapareceu completamente  :EEK!:   e ficou mais escuro  :EEK!:

----------


## Alexandre Lourenço

para mim é um melanopus, digo isto pela zona escura que o peixe tem.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> para mim é um melanopus, digo isto pela zona escura que o peixe tem.



Sem duvida um melanopus pela coloraçao , o frenautus e mais alaranjado e nao apresenta essa mancha no corpo

----------


## Pedro Albino

E alguém me consegue explicar o desaparecimento da faixa branca e o facto de ter ficado consideravelmente mais escuro? Tenho-o desde Junho de 2006 e de Laranja +- vivo com a faixa, passou a Laranja quase acastanhado e sem faixa...
Será de estar a atingir a idade adulta?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> E alguém me consegue explicar o desaparecimento da faixa branca e o facto de ter ficado consideravelmente mais escuro? Tenho-o desde Junho de 2006 e de Laranja +- vivo com a faixa, passou a Laranja quase acastanhado e sem faixa...
> Será de estar a atingir a idade adulta?


a passagem do estado juvenil para adulto altera  a a coloraçao  dos peixes

----------

